# best sounding exhaust



## brdgill (Dec 14, 2004)

hey guys, i just wanted to know from people with experience... what's the best sounding exhaust that you have heard on the spec-v? i am lookin to add many mods to my car, and the exhaust system is the first that i want to do. i want a deeper, full sound... and i would rather it not be too whiny...

if you want to post some places where i could look at buying one, that'd be great too!

-brad-


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Brad. welcome to the forum. 

Being that you're new, please go read the sticky that says "NEW MEMBERS CLICK HERE"

Because I'm sure you didn't 

then maybe take a couple of minutes and search the board some.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^what he said. Since there isnt as much on this one as others, I reccomend VRS w/ 2.5 in piping as its sound is sick. There are plenty of others too. Search and it shall behold.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

yeah, search. But...

The Magnaflow catback has a nice deep tone, and isn't going to break the bank.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

what about the nismo, stillen, and greddy, are they not good exhaust. ( even though they charge up the azz, unless your sponsered then its like 450)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NoTTaSIN said:


> what about the nismo, stillen, and greddy, are they not good exhaust. ( even though they charge up the azz, unless your sponsered then its like 450)


Their good exhausts, just expensive. Apex/Greddy/NISMO are quietest. If you want to save money, Megal Axle back and a mid pipe makes a catback. But I am telling you, VRS. Cost vs. sound vs. dyno gains it cant be beaten.


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Their good exhausts, just expensive. Apex/Greddy/NISMO are quietest. If you want to save money, Megal Axle back and a mid pipe makes a catback. But I am telling you, VRS. Cost vs. sound vs. dyno gains it cant be beaten.



wait a sec, which one is better for preformance.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

they are all similar...you dont get few gains with just an exhaust. the vrs has 2.5 inch piping and dyno sheets show about a single whp gain over the magnaflows. as far as sound, stromag and vrs are my choices and ive heard most of all of the exhausts out thur.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

NickZac said:


> they are all similar...you dont get few gains with just an exhaust. the vrs has 2.5 inch piping and dyno sheets show about a single whp gain over the magnaflows. as far as sound, stromag and vrs are my choices and ive heard most of all of the exhausts out thur.


That's stromung, not stromag. I have the stromung and it has a deep sound with no buzzing (especially if you get a resonator). Plus, the dual tips are cool if you want your car looking bling bling instead of vroom vroom.


----------

